# GTK3/Firefox UI issue and reinstallation of packages



## amiramix (Jul 15, 2017)

Firefox on my computer expresses a weird UI issue where many controls are rendered without their borders. For example, radios or checkboxes can be selected but are invisible, since they have no border. Also selecting text doesn't highlight the selected part of the text. I can select and copy the selection even if the selection is invisible.

This was also happening with other applications that are using GTK3. Since I observed this issue I switched most of them back to GTK2 and the issue is gone, however the option to use GTK2 instead of GTK3 is not available in all of them, i.e. in gMTP and Firefox among others.

I am using poudriere and wanted to track down which repository/option is responsible for this issue. I created a new repository where I compiled Firefox with all its dependencies with default options. But I don't know how to reinstall Firefox with all its dependencies?

I tried:

pkg install -r firefox-test -R -f www/firefox
pkg upgrade -r firefox-test -f www/firefox

Both of them reinstall only the Firefox package. There is 241 dependencies when building Firefox with default options so it's kind of difficult to reinstall all of them manually. How do I force to also reinstall dependencies?


----------



## talsamon (Jul 17, 2017)

I had the same problems. Look at this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/60498/#post-347876
I have installed x11-themes/gtk-arc-themes and use the settings.ini which posted someone in this thread (and this solved the problem).
It is no problem of the dependencies it is a problem of a poorly supported x11-theme.


----------

